# PCI Express vs. PCI Express 2: What's the Difference ?



## Fren Banklin

I'm looking to replace a dead PCI Express videocard, and have discovered
there is something new called "PCI Express *2*".

I'd rather not buy obsolete tech, if possible, but at the same time I'd like to know if I can run a PCI Express 2 videocard on a board that was built for the previous standard.

Would a PCI Ex 2 card by "backwards compatible" ? Would a board with PCI Ex 2 run the previous PCI Ex standard ?

Thanks in advance.


Fren


----------



## peterhuang913

PCI-E 2 card would run at 1 speed if you bought it. PCI-E 1 still isn't considered obsolete yet.

PCI-E 1 & 2 are both forwards and backwards compatible.


----------



## Fren Banklin

peterhuang913 said:


> PCI-E 2 card would run at 1 speed if you bought it. PCI-E 1 still isn't considered obsolete yet.
> 
> PCI-E 1 & 2 are both forwards and backwards compatible.


So does this mean I can run a PCI-E2 card in a motherboard made for PCI-E ?

Is there a significant performance difference between the two, all other things being equal ?


----------



## peterhuang913

Yes.

I'd say the performance difference is not noticeable.


----------



## grimx133

Unless you have a via chipset, then you may need a bios update to run a pci-e 2.0 card. My card is 2 and my motherboard isn't, no problems.


----------

